# Kidneys failing..



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 19, 2006)

Well the Doc told me my kidney's are very close to failing. Not only that, but I am a diabetic. Can anyone give me some advise on what to think? I know this is serious.. :scared:


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 19, 2006)

omg so sorry to hear that ... i dont have any advice because i dont know about that stuff i hope everything turns out ok for you... sorry again!


----------



## Maja (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! I don't have any advice either...


----------



## Marisol (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh wow... I am so sorry. I don't really have any advice except to follow the doctor's orders.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that However I don't know of anyone that has had this problem and can't offer any advice either. Hopefully someone will.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your health. :heart: Follow your doctor's advice. Be good to yourself.


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you all so much. I really appreciate the support and hopefully everything will turn out alright.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 19, 2006)

Have you gone to a nephrologist or endocrinologist yet. Which diabetes, kidney disease is common. I would also consult with my primary care physician (internal medicine doctor) :scared:


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 20, 2006)

I am sorry you are dealing with this. I don't have any advice other than hang in there and (hugs)!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this, sweetheart. As far as what to think, I'd say think no more than minute by minute. I find that is the best way to live, ailments or no ailments. Love, laugh and learn. Can you give us some more background, if you don't mind sharing on what the dr. said? Did he denote that it was specifically because of your diabetes?

As a diabetic (you not me) I'm sure you've had to do your fair share of medical research, but I would suggest checking out the information available to you at the American Diabetes Association.

There are message boards where you can communicate with people who are enduring the same trials as you. Of course, this is in no way an attempt to deter you from sharing at MuT and seeking our help/advice, but I really think you can find what you are looking for there. I have friends/family who also suffer with Kidney problems related to diabetes.

I hope this helps. Yr in my heart, sweetie. Feel free to PM me anytime.

BIG HUGS!!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm a diabetic also. I just sent you a PM about my Endocrinologist (and her contact information). She's one of the best Endocrinologists in the country. Even if you don't live in NYC, she does a lot of research on the endocrine system and may know a doctor, a clinic, or even a professor of Endocrinology in your area. I hope more people sign their organ donation section on their driver's license, because it's such a wonderful gift to help someone keep healthy through an organ donation.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww, my hope for you is that you listen to your doc and do what your body wants.. but no real advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hang in there!


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sorry hun to hear this, my uncle is diabetic and just had a kidney transplant. He feels remarkably better and now has a much more positive outlook. I would check out a lot of research online and join support groups, and also see if your doctor -or someone elses- my have some helpful info for you.

*hugs*


----------



## iloveparis (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that I agree with the others. Follow the doctor's advise.

My dad was on dialysis for five years after his kidney failed, then had a transplant. Once he got used to the dialysis, it wasn't too bad. And after the transplant, he was like a new person. He did have other health problems though, and his kidney failure is an extreme example of what might happen.

I hope everything goes well with you.


----------



## linda46125 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Aw so sorry to hear your bad news:icon_sad: I wish you all the best chick *


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that hun...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If the doctor thinks somewhere in the future you will need a transplant, you should get on that list as soon as possible. Better to be on the safe side. I hope one of the endocrinologists the girls suggested can help you more. (((HUG)))


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

I just wanted to check on you. :flowers: How are you feeling?


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm sorry to hear the bad news! i will keep you in my prayers that you recover soon!:icon_chee


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 1, 2006)

Honestly, without knowing more info...there may be several choices you have...big one of course, would be transplant..and of course dialysis ..(this takes a lot out of you)..there are some new drugs &amp; treatments..if you could check out clinical trials.

Hope everything goes okies.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh,I'm so sorry to hear that! I have diabetes also(juvenile onset)and have had struggles with it throughout the years. It can be very tough to manage.Please keep us posted on how you are doing--and feel free to PM me-- just to talk, any time.

Hugs. :flowers: :flowers: :flowers:


----------

